# Where to find a foundation pump?



## Purity (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all

I just bought a bottle of studio fix fluid foundation and I would really like a foundation pump for it, allthough the MA at the MAC counter in Stockholm told me that they were sold out in all of Sweden and wouldn't get any new ones until January since MAC are redesigning them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone know if I can get it online somewhere or do I have to wait until they restock them in January? Or does anyone have a spare one they're willing to sell me...?

Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Nov 27, 2007)

You can buy empty pump dispensers at pharmacies and drugstores here in Switzerland, I would try the same in Sweden. It just wouldn't be from MAC.

Please note that you can not engage in selling and buying outside of the Clearance Bin forums, or the Sale & Swap Europe forum.


----------



## Purity (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try to find one that fits my bottle then!

 Quote:

   Please note that you can not engage in selling and buying outside of the Clearance Bin forums, or the Sale & Swap Europe forum. 
 
Sorry, didn't know... I'm new here


----------



## user79 (Nov 29, 2007)

I know, that's why it's just a reminder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can check out the Specktra FAQ site here: http://specktra.net/faq.php


----------



## xolovelyox (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if the mac foundation pumps will fit the Clinique foundations? thanks!


----------

